# [pfSense] mpd5 on pfSense 2.0



## jagobezzer (May 5, 2010)

Hi people, 

I know a lot of you guys are 'Guru's' with this kind of software and a lot of you give your info for free as part of the ever increasing software community.

However in this instance I am prepared to offer a donation/ PayPal gift for the following info or help. 

*I need someone to configure mpd5 on FreeBSD running pfSense2.0.

The configuration should make a PPTP VPN connection to the modem connected on eth0 on the server.

The connection made should appear as a new network interface for pfSense to be able to use as a WAN connection.
*
Please help if you can... Big thanks
you can Skype me or my friend on scott.alphaready or james.alphaready


----------



## crsd (May 5, 2010)

There's pptp_client example in /usr/local/etc/mpd5/mpd.conf.sample. Or you could just copy and fill required data (authname,password,peer) in the following config (it should be /usr/local/etc/mpd5/mpd.conf):

```
startup:

default:
        load pptpclient

pptpclient:
        create bundle static B1
        set iface route default
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set ipcp ranges 0.0.0.0/0 0.0.0.0/0
        
        create link static L1 pptp
        set link action bundle B1
        set auth authname ...
        set auth password ...
        set link max-redial 0
        set link mtu 1460
        set link keep-alive 20 75
        set pptp peer ...
        set pptp disable windowing
        open
```

mpd5 should create ng0 interface (or ngX, if you already have ng* interfaces in your system).


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## jagobezzer (May 22, 2010)

Thank you crsd for your reply.

We have tried the config given there and we are unable to get it to work.

EM1 is the ethernet connection to the speedtouch modem which is setup as the pptp server.

For some reason we cannot ping the modem IP 192.168.1.254. I thing this is why the PPTP client isnt connecting. Is there any reason why we cannot see the modem, other than the obvious such as its not plugged in?

We have attached some screenshots of the configs. maybe you can spot something we have missed :s

Thanks


----------



## crsd (May 24, 2010)

You have
	
	



```
status: no carrier
```
 on your em1 interface. Check cabling first.


----------

